# Crutch slingshots



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

I just finished making two crutch slingshot. They work pretty good. But I'm working on making the bands better. Pretty easy to make simply popping rivets and adding rivets where I need them. I did use one Daisy wrist rocket for parts.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I took these photos of the my "Crutch Star" that I made a few years ago this morning from a broken crutch that I found curb side. There is also a video of me shooting this one down at the river on YouTube!


----------



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

I like how clean yours came out!


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

I collect scrap and get quite a few crutch,s thrown on my truck so I have a good supply, also love the starships


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

sweet


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

The crutch can be used as a starship without any remodeling, only to have a fork at the end


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I've made a similar type of slingshot with a bicycle frame!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Greyman said:


> I collect scrap and get quite a few crutch,s thrown on my truck so I have a good supply, also love the starships


 One of yours on Ebay UK recently?


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> Greyman said:
> 
> 
> > I collect scrap and get quite a few crutch,s thrown on my truck so I have a good supply, also love the starships
> ...


 yes mate I,ve sold a few,


----------

